# Bikemate speedometer not working..



## ray316 (12 Mar 2017)

l have a wired bikemate speed meter that's not showing speed/ and miles.
It displays all the settings on the bikemate computer so l know the battery is fine ..
I have moved the magnet on the spoke slightly and the pick up on the wired one on the fork but still not showing anything.
It was working till the last few days,,, Any ideas please.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2017)

It's still worth changing battery or batteries . My wireless cateye started playing up heading seem to work ok showing time etc but not speed changed battery anyway and it cured the problem . Mine had battery in sender unit aswell but I presume your wired one will just have the one battery


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2017)

ray316 said:


> l have a wired bikemate speed meter that's not showing speed/ and miles.
> It displays all the settings on the bikemate computer so l know the battery is fine ..
> I have moved the magnet on the spoke slightly and the pick up on the wired one on the fork but still not showing anything.
> It was working till the last few days,,, Any ideas please.


I've got a Bikemate on my turbo bike. It's always a bit trial and error setting them up but I notice that I set it up with the magnet towards the bottom of the sensor, with the lowest part of the magnet actually below the sensor. I don't remember why it's there but it works.


----------



## Vantage (12 Mar 2017)

If it's been in the rain, spray some wd40 on the computer and mount contact pins. The smallest bit of water or dirt can play hell with the signal.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (12 Mar 2017)

Do you perhaps have a multitester? That will help you find the problem in seconds. If not, rig up a continuity tester of sorts.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Mar 2017)

Expanding on @Yellow Saddle 's point above. First, pop the computer out of its holder. With a paperclip, pair of scissors, bit of wire dab the two contacts on the back a few times. If the display shows a speed of any sort, the computer is working and the fault lies either in the wiring, the mount, or the reed switch (the blob the magnet passes next to).

Get a lightweight racing multimeter, set it to check continuity. Or if you haven't got one of them, rig up some wire a bulb and a battery into a simple circuit , so you have two ends of wire and joining the ends should make the bulb light up . With the computer still removed hold the ends of the wire (or the leads from the multimeter) onto the contacts on the computer holder. Get an assistant to spin the wheel. The light should flicker as the magnet passes the switch. If it doesn't AND the computer is working as tested in the first paragraph try moving the magnet closer to the switch and/or cleaning the contacts. Hell, clean the contacts anyway, using a pencil rubber.


----------

